# Di2 Options



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

I'll be ordering a new bike soon and have decided on Di2 technology. I've read as many reviews as I can and many of them seem like ad copy. Does anyone here have Dura Ace and Ultegra Di2 on bikes in their stable and can offer a real-world comparison?

Can you notice a performance or durability improvement in the DA group over the Ultegra?

This obvious boils down to a "this or that" question and I've searched this forum and haven't found a direct answer. I'm willing to pay the upcharge since I only buy a bike every decade - 15 years but only if the up charge results in some tangible difference beyond the difference in label.

I'm hoping someone here has ridden both and can offer feedback.

Thank you.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Are you into 11sp or 10sp?


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

10 or 11. No burning desire either way. If 11 would save a few bucks that would be nice.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

I've ridden both, was going to buy Ultegra Di2 but like you I only buy a bike every decade or so, we decided to get the latest version ( DA 9070) rather than feel disappointed that I had 'settled' for something that was likely about to be superseded.
From the point of view of operation, I'd think there is minor difference (beyond the extra cog) so if all you can afford is Ultegra - you'll be happy. I'm happy enough that I'll soon be buying my wife a bike with Ultegra Di2....


----------

